# Wahweap catching



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

My son and I went to Lake Powell and fished with Mike McNabb Apr 12th. (Shameless plug for mike here http://www.mcnabbfishingguideservice.com/ )

The weather reached the 70s, no wind or breeze, and it was catching pretty much all day rather than fishing for stripers. There were a few lulls during the day but usually had double and even many triple hookups.

We fished in the main channel and antelope creek. Boated over 100 stripers using anchovies, most skinny but we did keep 36 for a grand fish fry. Fish ranged from 1-6lbs.

Several boats were in the areas we fished. I would imagine Saturday had many more.

Downside was the cleaning station was not operational.

Quick trip down, fish all day and quick trip home.


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

Holy Cow! nice catch!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice haul. People are reporting some really good action from that area right now. Must have been really fun.


----------

